# ocaml lsp-server install fails when libinotify is installed.



## Alain De Vos (Jun 28, 2022)

```
opam install ocaml-lsp-server
```
Fails with linker error.

Solution was:

```
pkg remove -f libinotify
```
Does the linker has a problem finding libinotify ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 10, 2022)

I found two links referring to same problem in different context.
It is weird.








						Link phase may fail if headers are found but libraries aren't · Issue #95 · emcrisostomo/fswatch
					

A FreeBSD 10 user reported link failure while resolving inotify functions: CXXLD fswatch ../libfswatch/src/libfswatch/.libs/libfswatch.so: undefined reference to `inotify_add_watch' ../libfswat...




					github.com
				



and





						168617 – emulators/wine: build failing if libinotify installed
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				



Any ideas ?


----------

